# Anmelden an einer Windows-Domäne



## Diodus 2.0 (28. Apr 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich scheitere derzeit kläglich an den Versuchen mich über Java in einer Windows-Domäne anzumelden... Aber irgendwie muss das ja möglich sein, sonst könnte die Windows-Dateifreigabe (die ja durch Benutzernamen und Passwort geschützt werden können) nicht funktionieren. Außerdem kann man mit dem Programm "Remote Administrator" auch auf diese Domänen zugreifen. Mir ist schon klar, dass man beides nicht in Java geschrieben hat, aber ich bräuchte sowas in Java.


----------



## foobar (29. Apr 2006)

Guckst du hier: http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...el_12_014.htm#Rxx365java12014040004041F03D100


----------



## Diodus 2.0 (29. Apr 2006)

Danke foobar!

Ich denke, dass das genau das ist, was isch brauchte! (Wusste nicht, dass die Windows-Dateifreigabe über Samba läuft)


----------

